# Winterizing Tip Black Tank Flush System



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

I've learned the outdoor camp hose is just long enough to connect to the black tank flush, making it passable to get antifreeze through the outdoor hose and into the black tank flush system at one time. You may have to uncoil the hose a bit to get it to reach. Don loose the hose adapter when you take it off.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

why not just blow out the black tank flush? that's what I do. quick and easy


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh Great! Another waterline I forgot to winterize. Guess I'll be pulling the OB out of winter storage, again.

Seriously though, Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

daveo said:


> I've learned the outdoor camp hose is just long enough to connect to the black tank flush










I think I stick with compressed air regulated to 50 psi.


----------

